# Eheim Classic 2217/600 pump leaking



## NathanG (24 Jan 2016)

Received a brand new classic 2217 this afternoon from Amazon, got it all setup (sponge filters not biological media set) using my old sponge media and the stuff that came with it. Anyhow after 2 hours my cabinet was soaking wet but luckily didn't seep onto the hardwood. 

I shut off all the connections and emptied the canister, checked the big orange oring for cuts ect then applied a little Vaseline. 
(Shouldn't have to be doing it on a new pump I know) 

Put it back together inside another bucket and primed the classic. 30 mins later it's making I high pitch sequel sound so I moved it slightly and water starts spraying out from the pump clips, not cannister clips. Sounded like air escaped too. 

Anyway it's late so I just put my internal back in for now and got amazon to return it. Not happy since I went for classic due to it being very high regarded. 

Anybody know if it sounds like the pump head o-ring or something similar?


----------



## xim (24 Jan 2016)

You can open the pump-head lid using a screw driver push the levers. Then you should clearly see what is the problem. 
I think it is either the oring connecting the lid's pipe to the pump's pipe (part no. 7250600) or the resin block that the pump buried in.

Anyway, I would just replace the whole filter, this should be covered by the warranty.


----------



## NathanG (24 Jan 2016)

I'll pop it open and check it out. Hope it's not a batch issue. 

Thanks


----------



## NathanG (24 Jan 2016)

Took the lid off to investigate, the internal oring did have plastic shavings underneath. Anyway I vaselined it and will try it again later. Took some pics.


----------



## NathanG (24 Jan 2016)

Been running for 3 hours fine, not going to risk it so it's going back for a replcement. Must have been the platic shavings on the internal oring preventing a tight seal.


----------



## NathanG (13 Feb 2016)

Just wanted to clear things up incase somebody cones looking. 

I think I caused my own problems by having my sponge filter near the outtake pipe. 

Air must have been getting in to cause the leaks. My own fault. 

I got a replacement and its been fantastic. Without the sponge filter


----------



## xim (13 Feb 2016)

Nah, at worst that would just cause rattle sound, not leak.


----------

